# What are some of the most peaceful fish you have ever kept?



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

I’ve been curious about the different kinds of really peaceful fish species there are, and I thought it would be fun to hear what everyone’s experiences have been.

For me:
Lambchop Rasboras, Trigonostigma espei: I kept a group of 10 of these guys in my 75 gallon. They were actually mislabeled as Harlequin Rasboras, it took me awhile to find out they were not the same thing. They are very tight schooling fish. I lost some to disease, and when I replaced them with Harlequin Rasboras I thought I’d gotten bullies or something because I saw them doing things like darting at other fish, which I’d never seen my Lambchops do. These guys always swim tightly together, they never so much as dart or display at each other. They are the epitome of peacefulness to me.

Gold Tetra, Hemigrammus rodwayi: I’ve had a school of 10 of these. Like the Lambchops, they never dart or bother anyone. But the reason they seem really peaceful to me is their behavior, not towards themselves, but towards other fish species. They have a tendency (at least mine do) to try and school with other mid-dwelling fish, and will happily swim about with them. At one time mine formed a school with themselves, the Espei Rasboras, and Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish, this school lasted over a year and consisted of just over 2 dozen fish. Eventually though, the new Harlequins I got would chase and the Gold tetras wouldn’t school with them anymore, and a new male Rainbow would corral the females away from the Gold Tetras, apparently more interested in a single-species school. The Gold Tetras will still swim in 1 big school with everyone after water changes though.

Corydoras Catfish – I have a group of around 14 Panda Cories. They are always bumbling around together, and they often look like they are actually playing. Never seen any aggression from them either, towards other fish or their own species. Adults will share a sinking wafer with fry the size of their caudal fin, it’s so cute.

So how about yours?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Akeath said:


> I’ve been curious about the different kinds of really peaceful fish species there are, and I thought it would be fun to hear what everyone’s experiences have been.
> 
> For me:
> Lambchop Rasboras, Trigonostigma espei: I kept a group of 10 of these guys in my 75 gallon. They were actually mislabeled as Harlequin Rasboras, it took me awhile to find out they were not the same thing. They are very tight schooling fish. I lost some to disease, and when I replaced them with Harlequin Rasboras I thought I’d gotten bullies or something because I saw them doing things like darting at other fish, which I’d never seen my Lambchops do. These guys always swim tightly together, they never so much as dart or display at each other. They are the epitome of peacefulness to me.
> ...


My Red Wag Platys and my ottos are saints.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

For me it is my Opaline Gourami and my Oto's. They are all so sweet and never bother anyone else. I have 2 black skirt tetra that are pretty nice too. They were hand me down fish and I didn't want them but... I took them and thee are quite nice as well. They are only in with 5 male Guppies though so not a lot of a test, I guess.


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

I also would say my oto's, they bother no one! I wish I could say the same for "sunny" our very aggesive balloon mollie, he pushes all my other fish around....little Basterd! But my wife loves the little guy:-?.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Chris7 said:


> I also would say my oto's, they bother no one! I wish I could say the same for "sunny" our very aggesive balloon mollie, he pushes all my other fish around....little Basterd! But my wife loves the little guy:-?.


My Cory's seem to be very peacefull when they are in a group. They are very energetic at times and just chill like the ottos at others.

I just got this Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami for my 29 and he seems to be quite chill by himself.






Although i hear they fight if more than one male is present. Once he chills a little bit more I can take another video of him. He is fun to watch eat too!


----------



## DjBootleg (Apr 28, 2012)

I love gouramis but I can't get any since I have ghost shrimp in my tank and the gourami will eat em =(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

My Albino Cory Cats are all the most peaceful fish. They never show any aggression. They only sleep, eat and play (they are extremely playful). No one bothers them, and they never bother anyone else. Cory Cats are the best little fish ever.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have not kept that many fish as I am still new to all this but out of the fish I have kept my Otos are the most peaceful fish I have and have kept so far.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My most peaceful fish are my brown kuhli loaches. They never bother a soul and just keep to themselves, digging and rooting in the sand. And they are just so darn cute ^-^


----------



## Stonesy (Dec 29, 2011)

My glass cats are peaceful.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> My most peaceful fish are my brown kuhli loaches. They never bother a soul and just keep to themselves, digging and rooting in the sand. And they are just so darn cute ^-^


I have to agree here, my black kuhli loaches are the most peaceful I have ever owned, unless of course you are a pond snail, LOL. 

I started with 10 of them, and about a year later, I probably now have 20 of them, maybe more, they are hard to count. 

But they have never bothered anyone non-pond snail in my tank (there are no more pond snails by the way, just MTS, which they cant eat). They are awesome to watch. When you look at their little faces, they look like little walruses.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> I have to agree here, my black kuhli loaches are the most peaceful I have ever owned, unless of course you are a pond snail, LOL.
> 
> I started with 10 of them, and about a year later, I probably now have 20 of them, maybe more, they are hard to count.
> 
> But they have never bothered anyone non-pond snail in my tank (there are no more pond snails by the way, just MTS, which they cant eat). They are awesome to watch. When you look at their little faces, they look like little walruses.


Woah! Did they breed in your tank? They don't often spawn in captivity!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Woah! Did they breed in your tank? They don't often spawn in captivity!


Yeah, they did. It is more common than thought these days. I know a few people who had them in their tanks, and went to clean it out and found a bunch more in their UGFs and such.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Many years ago, I had a jellyfish tank...wow was it relaxing to watch them just float around


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Woah! Did they breed in your tank? They don't often spawn in captivity!


Found a site if you are trying to purposely breed your kuhlis... Are you ready for the challenge of breeding the kuhli loach?

The tank they are in is rather ideal for their breeding, down to a layer of mulm for the fry, so I just sit back and let nature take its course. Apparently it has worked, as I know I didnt add any new kuhlis and yet there are more. LOL. It's all good, I dont mind the extras. My tank is basically dedicated to the kuhlis these days. Plus, the fish I do have in the tank arent really going to bother fry, and there are no other bottom dwellers except for my kuhlis. Maybe I just got lucky. All this talk though, has me wanting to get a current count on them... maybe next weekend when my fish keeping bestie comes over I will have her help me get an accurate count. I will post back here when I have one.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've heard of them breeding in UGF's before. I might try and see if mine spawn when I can increase the group size enough. And also make sure I have enough of the same species. I have _Pangio oblonga_ but in my initial purchase there was another Pangio species in there that I never could ID. 

That's a neat article. Loaches are some of my favorite fish and would love it if I got some to breed in my tanks.


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

My Black Moores. The most docile, sweet and friendly.


----------

